# The Journey Of A 5000+ BE!



## kyle2020 (May 16, 2008)

Well, now that i can finally overclock my Black Edition with the new motherboard arriving, i decided to sit down and have a proper tinker this evening.

Ill keep this thread updated as much as possible, just to show you how you can push a Blackie . give you info if your considering buying one.

Any how, ill give you the lowdown on how we are going so far.

The CPU comes factory clocked @ 2.6Ghz, on a multiplier of 13x. After downloading CrystalCPUID so i could increase the voltage (gave me alot of headaches after BIOS only let me go to 1.35), heres how its going so far:

Multiplier of 14x (tried higher before voltage increase, got errors, might have another crack at it tonight)

FSB of 220

And a voltage of 1.39V.







I must say i am extremely impressed! i ran 3 and a half hours of orthos to check stability, and previous to this @ 2.6Ghz i was returning a 3Dmark result in the low 8000's - up to 10k in just one overclock! im very happy with this result. 

I will post the next set of results once i have stability checked, maybe tonight, more likely tomorrow. Once my accelero arrives for my GT i will be able to take my GPU higher too. 

My next purchase looks to be the Zalman 9700, purely because i was getting load temps with orthos of 60 degrees celcius, +/- 3 degrees, and i dont want to kill her before her time.

Keep subscribed! New results on the way!


----------



## hat (May 16, 2008)

my load temp is 58c 1.4v on my 90nm windsor. I have the AC Freezer 64 Pro


----------



## kyle2020 (May 16, 2008)

hat said:


> my load temp is 58c 1.4v on my 90nm windsor. I have the AC Freezer 64 Pro



hmm . . . i have the 64 Alpine, but i have read in some reviews the 9700 can drop load temps in some cases by almost half - and at £35 for peace of mind and better cooling, im willing to splash out. What do you think of my overclock so far Hat?


----------



## Silverel (May 16, 2008)

That's pretty hot for 1.39v. Definitely go for the Zalman. I've actually got a Thermaltake TMG A2 on top of mine.


----------



## hat (May 16, 2008)

no go for a xigmatek
the only zalman 9700 on newegg is $70
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233003
half as expensive and cools better  you can get them to send you a bolt-thru mount kit for free

your oc is pretty good I think though, I can only get 2.9 out of mine on 1.4v


----------



## cdawall (May 16, 2008)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=58359

thats mine 

i run 14.5x231 1.5v


----------



## sneekypeet (May 16, 2008)

hat said:


> no go for a xigmatek



I agree, I hate to say it but Zalmans are almost outdated now. Concidering what the Xig 1283's are doing.

Comming from a 9500 myself, yes its a bit smaller, but Zalmans get saturated  to easy with heat IMHO and I have yet to see the same with my Xig!


----------



## CrackerJack (May 16, 2008)

Like many people will tell you, every chip is different. But here's my settings and what i've tested

Using Xigmatek with MX-2

15*200 1.250 100% stable core1 21c core2 24c idle and 41c load
15*230 1.350 100% stable core1 23c core2 25c idle and 45c load
16*200 1.375 100% stable core1 25c core2 29c idle and 48c load

I bench at 16*200, I get higher scores with this settings. Using 3dmark series. 
hope this helps some


----------



## kyle2020 (May 16, 2008)

ill have to look this xigmatek up - anyone drop me a model name? 

*update*

Just increased my voltage to 1.4V, and my FSB to 225 and am now running at 3.15 Ghz - about to stress test .

i also, luckily enough, discovered the 20cm top fan on my antec was obstructed by a loose 4 pin connector and wasnt spinning - freed that up, taken my front 2 intakes to medium speed, also my exhaust to medium, and hopefully that will aid some more cooling. 

Hopefully put 3dmark results on later if stressing goes ok . . . if not, night all!


----------



## CrackerJack (May 16, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> ill have to look this xigmatek up - anyone drop me a model name?
> 
> *update*
> 
> ...



The model number is in my specs


----------



## kyle2020 (May 16, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> The model number is in my specs



cheers, having a look now


----------



## FatForester (May 16, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> I agree, I hate to say it but Zalmans are almost outdated now. Concidering what the Xig 1283's are doing.
> 
> Comming from a 9500 myself, yes its a bit smaller, but Zalmans get saturated  to easy with heat IMHO and I have yet to see the same with my Xig!



I'm still a Zalman guy, but the Xig's definitely cool better. My e2180 has never gotten hot enough, but anything around 125-140 watts and the Zalmans just can't dissipate the heat.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 16, 2008)

FatForester said:


> I'm still a Zalman guy, but the Xig's definitely cool better. My e2180 has never gotten hot enough, but anything around 125-140 watts and the Zalmans just can't dissipate the heat.



yeah, unfortunately for me though the xigmatek might just be too tall for my case so that might be a no - go. ill do some proper measurements tomorrow.

*update* 

took the multiplier up to 14.5x @ 1.4V and got a BSOD upon boot, so i think any higher than 14x for me isnt realistic, which im upset about. looks like FSB increases from now on. Oh well


----------



## sneekypeet (May 16, 2008)

I have both the case and the cooler...I will measure from the mobo to the top of the cooler and the mobo to the door of my 900!


----------



## kyle2020 (May 16, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> I have both the case and the cooler...I will measure from the mobo to the top of the cooler and the mobo to the door of my 900!



please do! save me money if it fits! 

*update*

everything seems stable so far, going to do a 3dmark run later - will keep you all posted.


----------



## hat (May 16, 2008)

About the AC64 Alpine.
I would only get that if my stock cooler blew up and I wasn't overclocking...

I was considering getting the Alpine and saving a couple bucks, glad I went with the Freezer now.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 16, 2008)

From my measuring I got that the Xig from the mobo to the cooper heatppe tips is just under 6 3/4". Now going to the 900...from mobo to inside of the rolled back edge of the case it is  a solid 6 3/4" and an extra 1/4" till you hit the inside of the door(for a total of 7" clearance in the 900).

The door fan idea is out and the plastic "clips" to hold one in may need removed. You could do as I did and remove the fan side plexi all together. Holding the mesh in is as simple as washers or hot glue. Just be careful not to screw the screws through the plactic caps on the outside!


----------



## kyle2020 (May 16, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> From my measuring I got that the Xig from the mobo to the cooper heatppe tips is just under 6 3/4". Now going to the 900...from mobo to inside of the rolled back edge of the case it is  a solid 6 3/4" and an extra 1/4" till you hit the inside of the door(for a total of 7" clearance in the 900).
> 
> The door fan idea is out and the plastic "clips" to hold one in may need removed. You could do as I did and remove the fan side plexi all together. Holding the mesh in is as simple as washers or hot glue. Just be careful not to screw the screws through the plactic caps on the outside!



haha! i think ill be sticking with the zalman then, dont want to be modding my case just yet


----------



## sneekypeet (May 16, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> haha! i think ill be sticking with the zalman then, dont want to be modding my case just yet



I wouldn't really say the removal of the inner panel is modding...I say more like a 2 out of 10 in the skill scale. If you can use a screwdriver, get a hold of some washers, and use common sense, I say it's doable. Take the door off and see...BTW, hugely improved the airflow with just mesh in that part of the door!!!


----------



## Solaris17 (May 16, 2008)

i dont think your a t a bottleneck kyle...i ran my 6400BE at like 1.55 to get 3.4ghz...AMD's unlike intel in my experiances need voltage for almost every bump were as intel wil go go and go and then you need high voltage almost immedietely.

glad that mobo is working out for ya though!!! what r u at now?


----------



## kyle2020 (May 16, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> i dont think your a t a bottleneck kyle...i ran my 6400BE at like 1.55 to get 3.4ghz...AMD's unlike intel in my experiances need voltage for almost every bump were as intel wil go go and go and then you need high voltage almost immedietely.
> 
> glad that mobo is working out for ya though!!! what r u at now?



thats the problem - i cant go higher than 1.4V (unless anyone can suggest a program other than crystalCPUID to manually set voltages seeing as bios only lets me go to 1.35 anyway) and also at 225 fsb im getting instability.

Feeling disheartened already  testing @ 223 fsb, and i cant go any higher than 14x multiplier either 

But besides that solaris, its running as smooth and stable as anything! i really like ASUS, will use them in the future


----------



## sneekypeet (May 16, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> thats the problem - i cant go higher than 1.4V (unless anyone can suggest a program other than crystalCPUID to manually set voltages seeing as bios only lets me go to 1.35 anyway) and also at 225 fsb im getting instability.
> 
> Feeling disheartened already  testing @ 223 fsb, and i cant go any higher than 14x multiplier either
> 
> But besides that solaris, its running as smooth and stable as anything! i really like ASUS, will use them in the future



What about some sort of pencil mod to use to just raise stock voltages? Then if you need to swap CPU's or you realize its too much, a little alcohol and its all gone!


----------



## kyle2020 (May 16, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> What about some sort of pencil mod to use to just raise stock voltages? Then if you need to swap CPU's or you realize its too much, a little alcohol and its all gone!



"pencil mod"? explain please?


----------



## kyle2020 (May 16, 2008)

@ sneeky - just read up on it, im not liking the sound of it. Dont want to be buying a new proc a month later, but thanks for the suggestion anyone know of any voltage setting programs?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 17, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> @ sneeky - just read up on it, im not liking the sound of it. Dont want to be buying a new proc a month later, but thanks for the suggestion anyone know of any voltage setting programs?



You must have read about some really bad experiences...Ive pencil modded a few mobo's and graphics cards, and when done right, it causes no harm. Rather they remedy issues such as low core voltage, and Vdroop!

I do agree this is a bit tougher than pulling out the plexi on a case door, but in reality is drawing with a pencil and reading numbers on a display!


----------



## MainframeTM (May 17, 2008)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=59823
Thats my adventure so far. I can hit 3.0 stable & not go over 60C under normal conditions @ stock voltage with only a bump in multipler. I've actually found that Doom3 hits 60C & keeps temp rising..only game to do so. On friday I ordered a ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 64 Pro 92mm CPU Cooler hoping to be able to increase voltage & keep temps down. Myself the moment I increase the voltage temps raise like the devil. 

Luck on the ocing mate
Main


----------



## kyle2020 (May 17, 2008)

MainframeTM said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=59823
> Thats my adventure so far. I can hit 3.0 stable & not go over 60C under normal conditions @ stock voltage with only a bump in multipler. I've actually found that Doom3 hits 60C & keeps temp rising..only game to do so. On friday I ordered a ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 64 Pro 92mm CPU Cooler hoping to be able to increase voltage & keep temps down. Myself the moment I increase the voltage temps raise like the devil.
> 
> Luck on the ocing mate
> Main



i need a new CPU cooler, my problem is i cant seem to raise voltages above 1.39V. BIOS wont let me go higher than 1.35!

little upset. Flashed bios to see if that helped, nothing.


----------



## FatForester (May 17, 2008)

That's weird, ASUS usually opens up things in the BIOS. Are you sure you don't have the M2N-SLI Deluxe? I helped a friend build a computer with that a few years back, but I'm not sure about how far his voltages went. It doesn't look like the BIOS updates really opened up anything other than CPU updates. If you don't want to do pencil mods and the BIOS doesn't allow it, you might be stuck.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 17, 2008)

that is odd kyle..i could do upto 1.8v...dumb question but you sure that isnt the NB or SB voltage or something?


----------



## FatForester (May 17, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> that is odd kyle..i could do upto 1.8v...dumb question but you sure that isnt the NB or SB voltage or something?



 Didn't even think about that! That's definitely what it sounds like coming to think about it...


----------



## Squirrely (May 17, 2008)

Strange, I have a M2N-SLI Deluxe. I flashed the BIOS a while ago. I didn't look what the max volts were before hand. Currently I know I can go over 1.5v (Didn't scroll all the way down, lol), but I suspect as Sol said, you can go up to 1.8v (might need the liquid nitrogen then, lol).

Try flashing the newest BIOS with Ezflash from Asus If that doesnt work, then that's weird.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 17, 2008)

FatForester said:


> That's weird, ASUS usually opens up things in the BIOS. Are you sure you don't have the M2N-SLI Deluxe? I helped a friend build a computer with that a few years back, but I'm not sure about how far his voltages went. It doesn't look like the BIOS updates really opened up anything other than CPU updates. If you don't want to do pencil mods and the BIOS doesn't allow it, you might be stuck.



100% its a regular M2N - basically in bios the max it lets me select is 1.35V, and then if i use crystal CPUID it only lets me go up to 1.39. me be confused  and the bios flash didnt change anything.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 17, 2008)

?..wtf? thats totally unheard of iv never seen this problem b4 odd...can you take a pic of your bios for me?


----------



## kyle2020 (May 17, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> ?..wtf? thats totally unheard of iv never seen this problem b4 odd...can you take a pic of your bios for me?



i certainly can, back in 5


----------



## Squirrely (May 17, 2008)

Yeah, a pic would help if you have a camera.

Also on my BE I got to 3ghz, but its hard to go past there. I really have to start cranking up the voltage to get past 3ghz. I toned mine back though to 2.8. Runs cool, and on stock voltage as well. The mem is at 400mhz as well, since the divider is 7.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 17, 2008)

bios cpu bit:









cpu voltage bit:







to get to 1.39 or so i have to use crystalcpuid, then i can raise the multi to 14x too. help!


----------



## Solaris17 (May 17, 2008)

?..............wow...just wow its almost like you have a locked bios..or it isnt the right one...try auto..maybe the AI is smart enough to scale up.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 17, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> ?..............wow...just wow its almost like you have a locked bios..or it isnt the right one...try auto..maybe the AI is smart enough to scale up.



its annoying and frustrating, but ill try auto, or ill contact ASUS.


----------



## MainframeTM (May 17, 2008)

Yeah mine is a Motherboard: ASUS M3A AM2+/AMD 770 ATX & it allowed me to have more options for scaling..though I can't do the +1/-1 changes..just the jumps from like 1.3 - 1.325 - 1.350 etc


----------



## kyle2020 (May 17, 2008)

MainframeTM said:


> Yeah mine is a Motherboard: ASUS M3A AM2+/AMD 770 ATX & it allowed me to have more options for scaling..though I can't do the +1/-1 changes..just the jumps from like 1.3 - 1.325 - 1.350 etc



mines the same, just wont let me go above 1.39


----------



## cdawall (May 17, 2008)

is your mobo the M2n*-e*? or the deluxe?


----------



## kyle2020 (May 17, 2008)

cdawall said:


> is your mobo the M2n*-e*? or the deluxe?



taken from the motherboard box:

"M2N-SLI Motherboard". 

why do you ask? please say you have a solution! haha.


----------



## cdawall (May 17, 2008)

looking for voltmods

cant find anythign for the M2N-sli...


----------



## kyle2020 (May 17, 2008)

cdawall said:


> looking for voltmods
> 
> cant find anythign for the M2N-sli...



if you find something, ill kiss your feet. haha. thanks so much!!!!


----------



## cdawall (May 17, 2008)

i can only find delux/e volt mods

you could do one direct to the cpu


----------



## kyle2020 (May 17, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i can only find delux/e volt mods
> 
> you could do one direct to the cpu



how? explain please?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 17, 2008)

Wait he cant do a pencil mod but you think he is equiped for a BSEL mod cdawall?


----------



## kyle2020 (May 17, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Wait he cant do a pencil mod but you think he is equiped for a BSEL mod cdawall?



you never explained what a pencil mod was haha . . .


----------



## sneekypeet (May 17, 2008)

yes I did , you need a pencil and a Digital Multi Meter to read resistance....scrub a bit of pencil on the right resister and measure resistance again. Dependidng on the difference of the two measurements....which should be kept very close for experimentation, you could raise the stock voltage of the CPU with the mobo not  the BIOS!

In essence its drawing with a pencil, measuring, and using 91% alcohol to clean it off if you have went to far!

Warning ahead of time:
All of what we are saying outside the realm of software does have a chance of going wrong. If done carefully and correctly, theese issue are really nill at all!


----------



## kyle2020 (May 17, 2008)

may i also ask, i have seen it in a few peoples screenshots before, but can AMDoverdrive be used with a 5000+ BE? i downloaded it, but upon opening it it said it didnt reckognise my chip type or something, and the second time it just BSOD me. anyone know?


----------



## kyle2020 (May 17, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> yes I did , you need a pencil and a Digital Multi Meter to read resistance....scrub a bit of pencil on the right resister and measure resistance again. Dependidng on the difference of the two measurements....which should be kept very close for experimentation, you could raise the stock voltage of the CPU with the mobo not  the BIOS!
> 
> In essence its drawing with a pencil, measuring, and using 91% alcohol to clean it off if you have went to far!
> 
> ...



i see . . . im going to have to try it if all else fails.


----------



## MainframeTM (May 17, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> may i also ask, i have seen it in a few peoples screenshots before, but can AMDoverdrive be used with a 5000+ BE? i downloaded it, but upon opening it it said it didnt reckognise my chip type or something, and the second time it just BSOD me. anyone know?


Make sure you have the current verison. I have the same chip & it works fine for me.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 17, 2008)

MainframeTM said:


> Make sure you have the current verison. I have the same chip & it works fine for me.



i downloaded it from here, but it still wont work . . . can you link me please?


----------



## MainframeTM (May 17, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> i downloaded it from here, but it still wont work . . . can you link me please?


I will have to when I get off & home..@ work right now


----------



## kyle2020 (May 17, 2008)

MainframeTM said:


> I will have to when I get off & home..@ work right now



ok, well i just re downloaded it and now it reckons it cant find an AMD CPU on my pc


----------



## kyle2020 (May 17, 2008)

*edit*

got AMD overdrive working, but theres no way to edit voltages, so im at another brick wall.


----------



## MainframeTM (May 18, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> *edit*
> 
> got AMD overdrive working, but theres no way to edit voltages, so im at another brick wall.



ah man sory to hear that..i'd look for a bios update myself if I were u.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 18, 2008)

MainframeTM said:


> ah man sory to hear that..i'd look for a bios update myself if I were u.



i just recently flashed my bios to the latest addition, however it was a beta release so i might try the one previous to that - if not i think im stuck.


----------



## MainframeTM (May 18, 2008)

I'm running bios version 0805 for the ASUS m3a and it's rock stable..only issues I have now are heat.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 18, 2008)

MainframeTM said:


> I'm running bios version 0805 for the ASUS m3a and it's rock stable..only issues I have now are heat.



yeah, as i guessed i flashed back a release and i still cant go higher than 1.35V. this is really getting annoying


----------



## Solaris17 (May 18, 2008)

kyle can i have a cpu-z shot of your mobo tab?


----------



## Solaris17 (May 18, 2008)

well kyle iv done some hardcaore researching and it looks like 1.35 is it...asus limited the mobob...some rumors say that the voltage limit goes up and down depending on what proc is installed but 1.35v is the limit


----------



## kyle2020 (May 18, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> kyle can i have a cpu-z shot of your mobo tab?



here it is:








please say your research is wrong  or else it will stay at 3.1 Ghz until i can be bothered to upgrade


----------



## hat (May 18, 2008)

Is it possible to flash a M2N Deluxe bios to his regular M2N?


----------



## kyle2020 (May 18, 2008)

hat said:


> Is it possible to flash a M2N Deluxe bios to his regular M2N?



thats a possibility - should i risk it?


----------



## CrackerJack (May 18, 2008)

It might work, does your board have a dual bios boot. I seen on a site that the M2N supports Pen Drive Bios recovery. I'll find it again. to make sure.

Here it is
The ASUS CrashFree BIOS 3 allows users to restore corrupted BIOS data from a USB flash disk containing the BIOS file. This utility saves users the cost and hassle of buying a replacement BIOS chip.
http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?modelmenu=1&model=1854&l1=3&l2=101&l3=573&l4=0

It's risky!!! If your able to RMA the board. Then I would do it he he


Here's the Deluxe Bios
http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=M2N-SLI


----------



## kyle2020 (May 18, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> It might work, does your board have a dual bios boot. I seen on a site that the M2N supports Pen Drive Bios recovery. I'll find it again. to make sure.
> 
> Here it is
> The ASUS CrashFree BIOS 3 allows users to restore corrupted BIOS data from a USB flash disk containing the BIOS file. This utility saves users the cost and hassle of buying a replacement BIOS chip.
> ...



i read about that system in the manual - im going to try the ctrl+f1 method first, if not, then thats my last resort. cheers mate.


----------



## CrackerJack (May 18, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> i read about that system in the manual - im going to try the ctrl+f1 method first, if not, then thats my last resort. cheers mate.



hey man good luck


----------



## kyle2020 (May 18, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> hey man good luck



thanks haha. report back in like 10.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 18, 2008)

the spec docks dont look to difficult id say go for it.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 18, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> the spec docks dont look to difficult id say go for it.



dont know if i dare do it, dont want to wreck this board + i dont know how to use this carshfree bios thing. ill have to have a read up on it and have a serious thought about doing it. seeing as im only 16 and earning £45 a week, i cant afford to screw up a new £50 board haha.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 18, 2008)

you could send the chip in if its remaovable and you screw up and usually asus will replace it for free  and iv done it plenty of times....my ultraII M2 was modded to M2 sli the boards are exactly the same so i modified the NB than i flashed the SLI bios and enabled it.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 18, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> you could send the chip in if its remaovable and you screw up and usually asus will replace it for free  and iv done it plenty of times....my ultraII M2 was modded to M2 sli the boards are exactly the same so i modified the NB than i flashed the SLI bios and enabled it.



i agree, its just i ddnt know how to send it back and what not - my consideration is: do i leave the board stable @ 3.1 or do i want to go higher and risk a total screw up in the process?


----------



## Solaris17 (May 18, 2008)

are you hapopy? is it better than your last board? from what iv seen the 5000+ can clock pretty high but the majority limit is around 3.2ghz


----------



## kyle2020 (May 18, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> are you hapopy? is it better than your last board? from what iv seen the 5000+ can clock pretty high but the majority limit is around 3.2ghz



its alot better and alot more stable than my last. im going to leave it at 3.1, its a good speed and im happy with it, i dont want to push it too much or risk fudging my mobo up so early on. cheers for all the help anyway guys, but if anyone can find any way to change the voltages, id be more than happy to continue. Cheers guys!


----------



## kyle2020 (May 18, 2008)

And thus the journey comes to a close. Not long ago, and i say this with a tear in my eye, using an ECS motherboard, the little warrior was running at a sweet 2.6 Ghz - After 3 days of headaches and a new motherboard, this is how im ending this chapter of my computers life; 








My next overclocking adventures will start when i have a crack at my 8800GT TOP, as soon as my accelero arrives. Thanks for all the support!


----------



## Solaris17 (May 18, 2008)

excellent score keep it coming man!! i hope your happy with your new mobo besides 3ghz on an AMD your doing damn good imo kyle.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 18, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> excellent score keep it coming man!! i hope your happy with your new mobo besides 3ghz on an AMD your doing damn good imo kyle.



cheers for the positive feedback mate, im happy with how its all going so far. im happy at 3Ghz+ for my first time, and i dont think im doing half bad for a first system.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 18, 2008)

ha i wish my first system was as awsome as that.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 18, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> ha i wish my first system was as awsome as that.



what was your first system like? specs + hardware wise? haha.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 18, 2008)

1.2ghz duron
768mb ram
80gig HDD
Radeon 9250PCI
soundblaster live 24bit


----------



## kyle2020 (May 18, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> 1.2ghz duron
> 768mb ram
> 80gig HDD
> Radeon 9250PCI
> soundblaster live 24bit



cant be doing bad then haha. i have worked my balls off for it though, spesh my graphics card, pulled alot of extra shifts for it. plus i got scammed for £120 on ebay, so like $250. which really knocked my confidence.


----------



## CrackerJack (May 18, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> 1.2ghz duron
> 768mb ram
> 80gig HDD
> Radeon 9250PCI
> soundblaster live 24bit



lucky 

This was 10 years ago
P1 300mhz
16mb ram
Matrox 8mb video card
sound blaster


----------



## MainframeTM (May 18, 2008)

My old system up until 3-2008

AMD T-Bird 1.8 (actual 1.5)
80GIG HD
Nvidia Gforce 4200ti upgrade to a Gforce 6200 Apg last year


Yeah I love my AMD 5000+ @ 3.0!!!!


----------



## kyle2020 (May 18, 2008)

MainframeTM said:


> My old system up until 3-2008
> 
> AMD T-Bird 1.8 (actual 1.5)
> 80GIG HD
> ...



try to take it to 3.1, mine went up almost 200 3dmarks in a jump from 3.08 to 3.115


----------



## MainframeTM (May 18, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> try to take it to 3.1, mine went up almost 200 3dmarks in a jump from 3.08 to 3.115



The second I do my temps increase. I'm getting my new cooler tomorrow so I'll be able to go above 3.0 with voltage increases without hitting the 60C mark. Also I'm heading to Sears after work for a rivetgun to put my case back together the right way. When I repainted the case I took it apart - drilled out the old rivets & have it held 2gether with screws...it's alittle loose & I'm thinking/hoping by tighting it up it should improve airflow 2


----------



## kyle2020 (May 18, 2008)

MainframeTM said:


> The second I do my temps increase. I'm getting my new cooler tomorrow so I'll be able to go above 3.0 with voltage increases without hitting the 60C mark. Also I'm heading to Sears after work for a rivetgun to put my case back together the right way. When I repainted the case I took it apart - drilled out the old rivets & have it held 2gether with screws...it's alittle loose & I'm thinking/hoping by tighting it up it should improve airflow 2



yeah id wait till you get your freezer then 

the post us some results! keep me updated god damnit!


----------



## iamajunky (May 18, 2008)

210x16 at 1.40v is 100% stable for me my core temps go 25c idle and up to 35c full load


----------



## kyle2020 (May 18, 2008)

iamajunky said:


> 210x16 at 1.40v is 100% stable for me my core temps go 25c idle and up to 35c full load



*claps*

nice one mate. what do you run in 3dmark?


----------



## iamajunky (May 18, 2008)

depending if i try to overclock my video cards, if i don't i get like 9500-9900 if i overclock my videocards 10043, the 7950gt ssc don't like even the slightest overclock or BSOD so i don't like to overclock much often i had two 8800gts oc2 from bfg but had to sell them  i miss my scores with those


----------



## kyle2020 (May 18, 2008)

iamajunky said:


> depending if i try to overclock my video cards, if i don't i get like 9500-9900 if i overclock my videocards 10043, the 7950gt ssc don't like even the slightest overclock or BSOD so i don't like to overclock much often i had two 8800gts oc2 from bfg but had to sell them  i miss my scores with those



why did you sell the GT's?


----------



## cdawall (May 18, 2008)

just as an FYI 790FX clocks better than AM2 does (from what i have seen) i will see if i can put some real truth behind that when i get my K9A2 in which will replace a K9A (580x)

max stable on K9A





i got 3.4ghz unstable in windows but that was all and that was pushing 1.64v or so


----------



## kyle2020 (May 18, 2008)

cdawall said:


> just as an FYI 790FX clocks better than AM2 does (from what i have seen) i will see if i can put some real truth behind that when i get my K9A2 in which will replace a K9A (580x)
> 
> max stable on K9A
> 
> ...



high voltage then! i think i have done ok to get 3.1 on 1.39V, i mean the highest ive heard of a 5000+ going stable is 3.4Ghz. Seems like the voltages required just dont warrant the stress on the CPU.


----------



## hat (May 18, 2008)

It's not over yet. You can drop the multi and raise the FSB. Overclocking thru the FSB is more effective than overclocking thru the multi.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 18, 2008)

true that but anyhigher and he'll need more voltage...1.39@ 3.1ghz is crazy for a 5000+ any more and he will need to start dumping .15-.2v into it if you look at the trend.


----------



## cdawall (May 18, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> high voltage then! i think i have done ok to get 3.1 on 1.39V, i mean the highest ive heard of a 5000+ going stable is 3.4Ghz. Seems like the voltages required just dont warrant the stress on the CPU.



i have seen 3.5ghz stable @ 1.6x but thats again like i said on 790FX chipsets


----------



## kyle2020 (May 18, 2008)

hat said:


> It's not over yet. You can drop the multi and raise the FSB. Overclocking thru the FSB is more effective than overclocking thru the multi.



you think i can go higher? even on 1.4V?


----------



## hat (May 18, 2008)

I meant lowering the multiplier and raising the FSB so he gets the same clockspeed but with a higher FSB.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 18, 2008)

o i c thats a good idea get more performance out of your rig that way.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 18, 2008)

hat said:


> I meant lowering the multiplier and raising the FSB so he gets the same clockspeed but with a higher FSB.



i understand straight away like, just wanted to clarify. reduced my multi to 13x, ran systool finding my max FSB thing, then stressing per 5Mhz increase. so far im up to 3.148 Ghz stable, but when i say stable i mean systools quick check thing, if i get to 3.2 ill run a round of 3dmark, then if all is ok orthos for a few hours. Thanks Hat!


----------



## kyle2020 (May 18, 2008)

ive just realised something, but first ill explain what i did. I had the multi to 13x, and got to 3.15 before i got a BSOD, and its unstable using orthos a shade lower.

now my brainwave reminded me i had my FSB set to 220 in BIOS, and my multi to 13x. so i thought "why not take the FSB back to 200, and just raise the multi?"

i have taken the FSB back to 200, raised my multi to 14.5 @ 1.4V, and so far so good in orthos. I MIGHT, i repeat MIGHT be able to hit 16x multi stable at 1.4V. if i could that would be brilliant!


----------



## cdawall (May 18, 2008)

you will be pushing it alot to hit 16x lowest i can get that to work @ 1.45v


----------



## kyle2020 (May 18, 2008)

cdawall said:


> you will be pushing it alot to hit 16x lowest i can get that to work @ 1.45v



hmm . . . its worth a try. nothing to loose haha 

if all else fails, back to 14x multi, 1.4V and 222 FSB for 3.15Ghz stable.


----------



## cdawall (May 18, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> hmm . . . its worth a try. nothing to loose haha
> 
> if all else fails, back to 14x multi, 1.4V and 222 FSB for 3.15Ghz stable.



to bad you cant get 1.5v then you might be able to do 3.35ghz like me


----------



## kyle2020 (May 18, 2008)

cdawall said:


> to bad you cant get 1.5v then you might be able to do 3.35ghz like me



my motherboard wont allow past 1.4V because its well ghey


----------



## kyle2020 (May 18, 2008)

well, 15 minutes in orthos is running fine . . . at 14.5x my cpu frequency is 2.9Ghz. im pretty optomistic, seeing as orthos usually picks errors in my overclocks within the first 2 minutes haha. Fingers crossed!


----------



## cdawall (May 18, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> my motherboard wont allow past 1.4V because its well ghey



try this for up to 1.55v


----------



## kyle2020 (May 18, 2008)

cdawall said:


> try this for up to 1.55v



says error loading driver? please help me get this to work!!!!


----------



## cdawall (May 18, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> says error loading driver? please help me get this to work!!!!



it pops up fine on mine....hmmm


----------



## kyle2020 (May 18, 2008)

cdawall said:


> try this for up to 1.55v



is it vista friendly or just xp?


----------



## kyle2020 (May 19, 2008)

right, well whilst im waiting for awall to reply, i have raised the multi to 15x after an hour stbale of orthos at 14.5 - lets see how this goes! clock is at a shade over 3Ghz with this multi.


----------



## cdawall (May 19, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> is it vista friendly or just xp?



ahh i believe its only XP


----------



## kyle2020 (May 19, 2008)

cdawall said:


> ahh i believe its only XP



NOOOOOOOOOO!

got my hopes up 

but either way, i believe my boards max voltage is 1.4V anyway. so never mind 

so, back to multi changing - 10 minutes of orthos and its still running strong.


----------



## cdawall (May 19, 2008)

well it changes the puc vid not the mobo setting

try it in XP mode


----------



## Solaris17 (May 19, 2008)

ya deff try running in compatability mode


----------



## cdawall (May 19, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> ya deff try running in compatability mode



sol you broke 5K whats your custom title going to be!


----------



## sneekypeet (May 19, 2008)

cdawall said:


> sol you broke 5K whats your custom title going to be!



How about...Damn you, SLI...lol


----------



## Solaris17 (May 19, 2008)

8600 guru|Creator Solaris Utility DVD idk who to talk to though


----------



## kyle2020 (May 19, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> How about...Damn you, SLI...lol



nice one solaris! no doubt my posts have something to do with it 

and in compatability mode it wont work either. Im off to bed, school in the morning + its 1 in the morning here. Keep posting though! haha. Night all, cheers again for the help!


----------



## cdawall (May 19, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> 8600 guru|Creator Solaris Utility DVD idk who to talk to though



i pm'd w1z to change mine and thats to long


----------



## Solaris17 (May 19, 2008)

ya ill shortin it...how manu letters do you remember?

hmm i suppose

Creator Solaris Utility DVD will do


----------



## cdawall (May 19, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> ya ill shortin it...how manu letters do you remember?



no idea but mine fits and i think its the max


----------



## Solaris17 (May 19, 2008)

ya the max is 30


----------



## MainframeTM (May 19, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> got my hopes up
> 
> ...



just curious..with upping the voltage..whats your temps looking like?


----------



## kyle2020 (May 21, 2008)

i dont think its over yet. i have realised something, after readin Kurash's ocing guide. (very good by the way, http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=30480)

Anyway, the guide says about your RAM settings, and how upon increase of FSB, the RAM frequency increases, how the read out you double, yada yada yada. Now i have realised that my crucial ballistix are designed for 800Mhz speed - but my current ram frequency readout is 450Mhz, or 900Mhz if my calculations are correct reading that guys post.

My question is, if i lower my RAM frequency in bios to be on par with my FSB increases, could that prevent me from getting BSOD upon fsb increase? seeing as its 450x2 = 900Mhz atm, designed for 800Mhz?

Please, someone get back to me please!


----------



## cdawall (May 21, 2008)

those ballistx will do 1066+ i think your just fine @ 900

and if it becomes an issue you set the ram to DDR667 or 333 in BIOS


----------



## kyle2020 (May 21, 2008)

cdawall said:


> those ballistx will do 1066+ i think your just fine @ 900
> 
> and if it becomes an issue you set the ram to DDR667 or 333 in BIOS



its worth a try - ive read a few pages that say the 2 BSOD's i get a RAM related.


----------



## cdawall (May 21, 2008)

what volts are you running and timings


----------



## hat (May 21, 2008)

Yeah that could definately be causing the problem. I usually set the RAM as slow as it will go when overclocking the cpu so it doesn't get in the way like this. Then work on the RAM...


----------



## kyle2020 (May 21, 2008)

cdawall said:


> what volts are you running and timings



RAM timings and volatges etc are the one thing i have not got an idea about. It goes straight over the top of my head tbh. ill post a few pictures if you tell me where to go?


----------



## cdawall (May 21, 2008)

cpuz adn the memory tab the BIOS is the best spot for what your RAM volts are but the asus PC probe or whatever that crap is called


----------



## kyle2020 (May 21, 2008)

cdawall said:


> cpuz adn the memory tab the BIOS is the best spot for what your RAM volts are but the asus PC probe or whatever that crap is called



ok i know my RAM votages are set to 1.95V, and heres the RAM tab in CPU-Z if that helps:








***NOTE***

at time of picture, im just trying my fsb on stock, and increasing multi - so far, 30 minutes orthos stable @ 15.5x on 1.4V. if i can go to 16x ill slowly increase FSB.


----------



## cdawall (May 21, 2008)

ok set ram volts to 2.05v-2.2v and ram timings to 4-4-4-12-16-2T


----------



## kyle2020 (May 21, 2008)

cdawall said:


> ok set ram volts to 2.05v-2.2v and ram timings to 4-4-4-12-16-2T



1.95V is highest i can go on RAM - more mobo limitations  

what programs can i use to change timings? also, what timings can i do with 1.95V?


----------



## cdawall (May 21, 2008)

5-5-5-15 or higher


----------



## kyle2020 (May 22, 2008)

And thus, my overclocking adventure comes to a close. I have settled on 2 CPU clocks, both using nothing but the multiplier and voltage changes, both 100% rock solid stable @ 24 hours of orthos + normal usage.

My first setting, pictured below, is a clock of (Just a shade over) 3Ghz, with a multiplier of 15x and voltage setting of 1.3V, running at around 50 degrees celcius under load (half an hour of orthos), and 38 degrees, plus or minus a degree, on idle.







My second setting, to be used primarily for gaming and photoshop usage, is a clock again, a shade over 3.1Ghz, using a multiplier of 15.5x (cant get 16x on 1.4V) and a voltage of 1.4V. Temperatures under load i did not monitor, however i get an idle temp of around 43 degrees celcius.








I have decided to settle on these clocks for 2 reasons, 1. being i cant get the thing stable past around 3.15, and dont want to fudge my system up. 2. being im happy at those levels - crysis plays alot better, i have noticed time decreases in video decoding, and also certain application processes. 

Theres no need for me to go any higher realisticly, only to add another 100 or so to 3dmark - but its not 3dmark that matters on a day to day basis - yeah, sure, 1 day of mad overclocking to smash your record is great fun, but when your trying to make a system run stable at speeds that arent really needed just gives you a headache. 

I havent even started OC'ing my GPU yet properly, and my Accelero arrives either tomorrow or friday - again, ill have a few days trying to get the best out of it, but once i have found that limit and had a poke at my 3dmark score, ill leave those settings just for gaming and not bother trying to volt mod it or add liquid nitrogen to make it run faster - because i dont need it 

Next year this whole process starts again, but im looking at an intel SLI rig next year, probably april time, with a quad core setup. So you all have that to look forward to 


Id like to say a massive thanks to everyone who helped me out on this bit of a journey, without some of the knowledge thrust forward, i wouldnt have got to where i am right now. So a huge +100,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 to all of you that helped me out, you guys are pretty much the shizznit 


A final thanks and im done! Cheers everyone!


----------



## Solaris17 (May 22, 2008)

excellent work man im glad you got that thing clocked up


----------



## cdawall (May 22, 2008)

K9A2 just got installed in my rig  no xfire right now (only one card in as i install drivers and what not) but i figured i would throw in that i got mine stable 1.45v 3.2ghz cuold be lower i'm sure can you say 790FX rocks?


----------



## kyle2020 (May 22, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> excellent work man im glad you got that thing clocked up



You especially solaris - thanks for all the support and knowledge you have passed onto me, im very greatful.

By the way, loving the custom title! very sharp


----------



## cdawall (May 22, 2008)

thats stable to


----------



## kyle2020 (May 22, 2008)

cdawall said:


> thats stable to



 very nice.

i tried so hard to get to 3.2, but i just cant get a stable run in orthos with it at those speeds, due to lack of voltage. Ah well


----------



## cdawall (May 22, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> very nice.
> 
> i tried so hard to get to 3.2, but i just cant get a stable run in orthos with it at those speeds, due to lack of voltage. Ah well



to bad...in other news 3.35ghz on 1.5v 

this new mobo is getting the same clocks as my old 580X @ .05v-.1v less


----------



## CrackerJack (May 22, 2008)

Hey listen to cdawall, His the Man!!! 

I was doing the same thing yesterday. with timings. but mb holds me back. 

good luck


----------



## cdawall (May 22, 2008)

you know what i just noticed CJ your 2900GT's in xfire beat my 3850s right now!


----------



## CrackerJack (May 22, 2008)

cdawall said:


> you know what i just noticed CJ your 2900GT's in xfire beat my 3850s right now!



really?? wow


----------



## cdawall (May 22, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> really?? wow



but i only ran at 700/900 cause my PSU can't handle the pair of them


----------



## CrackerJack (May 22, 2008)

cdawall said:


> but i only ran at 700/900 cause my PSU can't handle the pair of them



right, i can't wait till i get the 9850. i hope to get 13k, i should! 
what's your score now? 


kyle2020: what's the highest voltage setting in your bios?


----------



## kyle2020 (May 22, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> right, i can't wait till i get the 9850. i hope to get 13k, i should!
> what's your score now?
> 
> 
> kyle2020: what's the highest voltage setting in your bios?



haha, highest setting is 1.35V.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 24, 2008)

UPDATE!

graphics overclock, plus slight cpu tweak:






Still working on this graphics card + SLIGHT tweaks to my cpu!


----------



## Solaris17 (May 24, 2008)

nice score man keep it up push it!


----------



## kyle2020 (May 24, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> nice score man keep it up push it!



i cant help it haha, i have been bitten well and truely by the OC'ing bug - i want to crack 11k marks, but ima have to do alot of tweaks to even get close. 

Thanks again solaris!


----------



## Solaris17 (May 24, 2008)

np man youll have to try hard but here are some guidelines

tighten your timings on the ram and loosen the divider to get some more speed if the sticks will take it.

pull the HS off the card and replace those pads with some arctic silver and while your at it if you can lap the copper that touches the core

than do a bios volt mod if you can or dont want to do a physical one and push those clocks even higher


----------



## kyle2020 (May 24, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> np man youll have to try hard but here are some guidelines
> 
> tighten your timings on the ram and loosen the divider to get some more speed if the sticks will take it.
> 
> ...



could you point me in the direction of a tutorial / guide on ram timings solaris? i think thats the only area i havent really had a poke at - if i could squeeze a few points from that area id be happy. cheers!


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 1, 2008)

and with another slight tweak i break my own record again! 







Still going! i WILL crack 11k points!


----------



## cdawall (Jun 1, 2008)

does 14x225 work? cause that would give a much higher ram speed


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 1, 2008)

i got a better just by using 16x200 1.375v (bios)


----------



## cdawall (Jun 1, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> i got a better just by using 16x200 1.375v (bios)



i tihnk im going to try 1.37x volts again to see if its stable


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 1, 2008)

here's my highest cpu score: i forgot to take a cpu-z screenie. 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=801569&postcount=4126

here's a screenshot with the cpu-z (bios was still set at 1.375v)
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=784999&postcount=4082


----------



## cdawall (Jun 1, 2008)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6688786

thats my highest @ 3.2ghz ~1.44v (old 580X mobo)


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 1, 2008)

cdawall said:


> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=6688786
> 
> thats my highest @ 3.2ghz ~1.44v (old 580X mobo)



hmm i didn't know they made AM2 x580. I thought they stop making those boards. I've also have a x580, but it's a 939. Which i'm using now.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 1, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> hmm i didn't know they made AM2 x580. I thought they stop making those boards. I've also have a x580, but it's a 939. Which i'm using now.



yep MSI K9A Platinum was a ATi Xpress 3200 based mobo ie 580X

also what do you think


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 1, 2008)

cdawall- only 5746  Is your card still not working right?

that's awhole lot better x580 than mine


----------



## cdawall (Jun 2, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> cdawall- only 5746  Is your card still not working right?
> 
> that's awhole lot better x580 than mine



that was with only one card and it was the bad one....i really think one of my cards is bum but hey its fine i'm thinking about selling them and picking up some 4870s @ BB when the hit the shelfs

also that clock is on my 790FX (MSI K9A*2* platinum) its not stable even when i pushed 1.5v but this is so whats a few mhz? lol i tihnk i found a new 24/7


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 2, 2008)

cdawall said:


> that was with only one card and it was the bad one....i really think one of my cards is bum but hey its fine i'm thinking about selling them and picking up some 4870s @ BB when the hit the shelfs
> 
> also that clock is on my 790FX (MSI K9A*2* platinum) its not stable even when i pushed 1.5v but this is so whats a few mhz? lol i tihnk i found a new 24/7
> [/IMG]



dude that's really good. so your memory is running at ~934mhz 

yeah if the price is in my range on the 4850, then i get one. then wait a few and get another one. now only if i can sell these 2900's


----------



## cdawall (Jun 2, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> dude that's really good. so your memory is running at ~934mhz
> 
> yeah if the price is in my range on the 4850, then i get one. then wait a few and get another one. now only if i can sell these 2900's



no that puts the memory @ 1068


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 2, 2008)

cdawall said:


> no that puts the memory @ 1068



sorry i didn't even look at the memory stats you showed.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 2, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> sorry i didn't even look at the memory stats you showed.



lol dont be sorry its cool but damn 267x12 is pretty fing sweet i wish i could get 320x10 lol ram 1:2 (DDR1280) but i really have some doubts with that one


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 3, 2008)

Thread Hijack!


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 3, 2008)

Anyway, i have a scythe ninja on the way - lets hope its the alpine not letting her run @ 3.2 on 16x @ stock volts. Lets hope 

if so im sure ill get to 11k marks. It has to work 

arrives friday, ill keep you updated


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 4, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> Thread Hijack!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 4, 2008)

kyle if your ever dating i have solved your probs. with a new cooler this might even work REALLY WELL!!!!!

http://tripleccreation.blogspot.com/2008/04/5000-be-pin-mod-project.html


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 4, 2008)

i have a MSI Crossfire K9A Platinum AM2 its great it has 2 settings for voltage so i have the % thing at 0 because i dont need it for this cpu but i think max i can go to is 1.4v than i can kick in the other thing to get higher works the same essentially as moving the voltage up normally.

im getting my x2 5000+ Be tomorrow so ill be sure to drop a post and give you the low down.

ive got a AC freezer pro 64 and some brand new MX-2 paste that should do the biz for cooling


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 4, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> kyle if your ever dating i have solved your probs. with a new cooler this might even work REALLY WELL!!!!!
> 
> http://tripleccreation.blogspot.com/2008/04/5000-be-pin-mod-project.html



wow . . . ill have to read it a bit closer but that might be a possibility, Ill keep you posted!

Nice find solaris!


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 4, 2008)

im hoping though that before i start a pin mod (thanks again solaris! ) that my new scythe will let me get to 3.2 on 16x @ stock volts. if not, a pin mod and ill try and go higher than 3.2.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 4, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> i have a MSI Crossfire K9A Platinum AM2 its great it has 2 settings for voltage so i have the % thing at 0 because i dont need it for this cpu but i think max i can go to is 1.4v than i can kick in the other thing to get higher works the same essentially as moving the voltage up normally.
> 
> im getting my x2 5000+ Be tomorrow so ill be sure to drop a post and give you the low down.
> 
> ive got a AC freezer pro 64 and some brand new MX-2 paste that should do the biz for cooling



i had that mobo before i got the K9A2 max was 1.35v without hitting % when you used % max was ~1.8v


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 4, 2008)

Alright im prepping for my Pin mod - just butchered an old IDE cable for my wire, am about to rip my proc out and have a go. Knowing me the thing will explode, but im going to have the balls to try it. If it doesnt work i can remove the wire anyway. Ill be make a picture account of this, so ill speak again in about 10 minutes!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 4, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> im hoping though that before i start a pin mod (thanks again solaris! ) that my new scythe will let me get to 3.2 on 16x @ stock volts. if not, a pin mod and ill try and go higher than 3.2.



no problem man i just want it to work for you i know how much you love this system and i know you probably dont want to spend anymore money and i feel slightely guilty because i reccomended that mobo and now your hitting a voltage line


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 4, 2008)

Dont worry about it solaris - gives me a reason to jump to intel later 

Well, i sat there, with my wires ready, and realised something. The size. Everything was so minute, and i have heavy hands, so i couldnt physically do it. Ah well, lets wait for my ninja to arrive and go from there 

Im still trying to find a program that might let me go further than 1.4, to no avail so far. 

Thanks again solaris!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 4, 2008)

np man i think you should try it though i bet you can do it!!! i have bad asthma so my meds make me shake but i pin mode and solder lil resistors etc give it a shot!!!


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 4, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> np man i think you should try it though i bet you can do it!!! i have bad asthma so my meds make me shake but i pin mode and solder lil resistors etc give it a shot!!!



i think im going to have to find a magnifying glass, make sure im clear of caffeine and set myself half an hour aside one saturday. Ill deffinately try it again, id just like to see if this ninja helps my clocks - Plus, i can raise FSB instead of multi to OC my RAM a bit 

Do you think the temperature drop will increase overclock-ability? Im currently idling on 1.4V @ 15.5x multi and 200 (stock) FSB all at 49 degrees on one core and 56 on the other.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 4, 2008)

Ok so in prep of my scythe arriving on friday, im going to post some temps of a stock clock and overclock on my processor, just as a comparison. 

15 minutes on idle, stock clocks:

http://screencast.com/t/fsbCJzZsA

A few minutes idle, 15.5 multi & 1.4V:

http://screencast.com/t/PlWPZclJ

(both images show an average, both clocks and voltages fluctuate by around 2 - 6 degrees randomly).

Ill get some pictures up as soon as the ninja arrives, both on passive and with the included 12cm fan.

** All images taken using Jing, bloody mintosh program, i highly reccommend it! **


----------



## cdawall (Jun 4, 2008)

god those are high temps....


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 5, 2008)

cdawall said:


> god those are high temps....



exactly - roll on tomorrow!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 5, 2008)

pin mod!!! i wants to c!!


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 5, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> pin mod!!! i wants to c!!



haha give me 5 minutes! might do it this weekend, see what im upto.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 7, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i had that mobo before i got the K9A2 max was 1.35v without hitting % when you used % max was ~1.8v



did you like it? i think its okay the highest i can go without kicking in the % thing is 1.375v then i can go to +10% of that or + 13.3% to get 1.5v or more

ive got my processor at 3234mhz with 14.5x fsb at 223mhz at 1.5v

should i try nad lower the voltage because i cant get any higher than 3260mhz it will not run at 3300mhz or higher at all

ram and cpu are linked most ive gotten outta my ram is 900mhz stable i could go more but dont wnat to try because i have it at 2.0v its normal voltage is 1.8v at 800mhz

CPU is 33 and 29c idle


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 7, 2008)

well, the ninja arrived this morning, despite me paying for it to arrive yesterday  but any way lets crack on checking these temps:

On Idle @ 3.05 Ghz

http://screencast.com/t/t1Dd7y5S

Few minutes of orthos @ 3.05Ghz

http://screencast.com/t/mzZXpOa0A6

Im very impressed  i cant see my tracers anymore because of the scythes fan, but do i care? 
Oh and with an antec 900 its perfect - the scythes fan is blowing directly into the rear exhaust fan, or i could position the fan to blow out of the top 20cm fan, everyones a winner


----------



## cdawall (Jun 7, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> did you like it? i think its okay the highest i can go without kicking in the % thing is 1.375v then i can go to +10% of that or + 13.3% to get 1.5v or more
> 
> ive got my processor at 3234mhz with 14.5x fsb at 223mhz at 1.5v
> 
> ...



yes i did it was a great mobo i got 300HTT out of it so you can try 12x270? and pushing the ram @ 10xx


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 7, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> well, the ninja arrived this morning, despite me paying for it to arrive yesterday  but any way lets crack on checking these temps:
> 
> On Idle @ 3.05 Ghz
> 
> ...



decided to go with the positioning to blow the hot air out the top 20cm fan - follows the laws of science (hot air rises, cold sinks) plus i can now see my tracers again 

Im still shocked at how bloody huge it is though, the pictures are very decieving.


----------



## SuperStarr (Jun 8, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> *Do you think the temperature drop will increase overclock-ability?* Im currently idling on 1.4V @ 15.5x multi and 200 (stock) FSB all at 49 degrees on one core and 56 on the other.



You're on limit, 55°C is confine for stable OC.
If you can cool CPU better you can incrase Voltage and frequency...


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 8, 2008)

SuperStarr said:


> You're on limit, 55°C is confine for stable OC.
> If you can cool CPU better you can incrase Voltage and frequency...



as i have discovered 

running it passive anyway, 'cause im so G like that 

temps around 40 - 45 degrees celcius on passive, im happy with the purchase.

Pin mod anyone? 

Nah im not going to bother i dont think, id rather just enjoy my system as she stands and go intel later.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 8, 2008)

cdawall said:


> yes i did it was a great mobo i got 300HTT out of it so you can try 12x270? and pushing the ram @ 10xx



timings on my ram are 5-5-5-15 its pretty good ram for it being only £25 its Winchip ram apparently they are big in the far east, there was a review of some Winchip ram on TPU a while back but it wasnt the 800mhz 5-5-5-15 ram i have, cool thing is it has a good ramsink and colour to it its like ice blue and silver you can get red but i wasnt given a choice on ebay

i might get another 2gb of ram run it in dual channel i have my freezer pro 64 positioned so the ram is right under the fan

htt? ill see what mines is set at ill need help with voltages and stuff tho. am going to run the cpu at the speeds you recommended, im sure dark told me to run it at those speeds too

is that the ram set at 10xxmhz ???


----------



## SuperStarr (Jun 9, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> as i have discovered
> 
> running it passive anyway, 'cause im so G like that
> 
> ...



What about pin mod? You need a pic?
I was doed pinmods on AM2 several times...


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 9, 2008)

Solaris found me one http://tripleccreation.blogspot.com/2008/04/5000-be-pin-mod-project.html

if you have any other info though that would be great!


----------



## cdawall (Jun 9, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> timings on my ram are 5-5-5-15 its pretty good ram for it being only £25 its Winchip ram apparently they are big in the far east, there was a review of some Winchip ram on TPU a while back but it wasnt the 800mhz 5-5-5-15 ram i have, cool thing is it has a good ramsink and colour to it its like ice blue and silver you can get red but i wasnt given a choice on ebay
> 
> i might get another 2gb of ram run it in dual channel i have my freezer pro 64 positioned so the ram is right under the fan
> 
> ...



no its set to 800 and oc'd to 1068 or something like that on mine and just BTW HTT=FSB or whatever


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 10, 2008)

well really i tried those settings and they didnt boot i think it was the ram being set too high, so what i did was i clocked the cpu and then i set the ram to 664 mhz in the ram settings it had a 4xx mhz choice and 800 mhz choice basically all the normal ram choices so i set it to that and it clocked the ram to 900mhz which was what it usually runs at because if the ram was set at 800 mhz it clocked to over 1000mhz and that was too fast

sorry to hijack this thread i hope the pin mods go well for everyone

so my cpu is set at 268mhz FSB 12x so that is about 3210mhz


----------



## SuperStarr (Jun 10, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> Solaris found me one http://tripleccreation.blogspot.com/2008/04/5000-be-pin-mod-project.html
> 
> if you have any other info though that would be great!



That's that, it's clear pics (1.55V mod), I have some but they are worse than that Solaris found  ...


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 10, 2008)

ok, the scythes pretty damn good - PASSIVELY @ 3.1 Ghz, 1.35V, the temps vary from 40 - 50 degrees, which, for a passive system, is spot on in my mind. Using the amazingly quiet fan, @ the same clocks / voltages, temps range from 38 - 45 degrees which, again, is impressive. 

Just a little update for my peoples of TPU


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 10, 2008)

* im having to use the fan atm, due to the fact that we are having a sort of heat wave over here*

ALSO!!!

whilst using the fan, my GT + accelero drops from around 33 degrees to 29 degrees! sucks heat off the top of the card, all pushed out the top 20cm fan running on medium just to push more air out without being too noisy. Mintosh!


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 25, 2008)

Dont Overclock A Little Processor Such As The 5000+. Mines Got Cancer And Is Dying And Im Upset. 

Dont Do It!


----------



## cdawall (Jul 25, 2008)

how is it dying?


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 25, 2008)

cdawall said:


> how is it dying?



Well, playing CS:S earlier, it was on 100% load :shadedshu i had no background apps running, nothing. I keep getting BSOD's and random restarts. My motherboards shit. I hate AMD. My case is bloody ugly. I hate my Accelero S1 so much because it so bloody ugly i bought a new VGA cooler. 

This things turning into a f***ing money pit. Im fed up, as you can imagine.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 25, 2008)

oh, and my chairs uncomfortable and my eyes sore, to add insult to injury.


----------



## FatForester (Jul 25, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> Well, playing CS:S earlier, it was on 100% load :shadedshu i had no background apps running, nothing. I keep getting BSOD's and random restarts. My motherboards shit. I hate AMD. My case is bloody ugly. I hate my Accelero S1 so much because it so bloody ugly i bought a new VGA cooler.
> 
> This things turning into a f***ing money pit. Im fed up, as you can imagine.



I'd check your BIOS, it's probably a funky setting or a bad OC. As far as the BSOD's go, it's either instability from an OC or you've done something to make Windows angry. Out of everything you listed, the biggest possibility for error is the motherboard. I'd grab a spare hard drive or backup your data and reformat Windows with everything at stock settings. If it screws up after that, then you have a hardware problem.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 25, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> Well, playing CS:S earlier, it was on 100% load :shadedshu i had no background apps running, nothing. I keep getting BSOD's and random restarts. My motherboards shit. I hate AMD. My case is bloody ugly. I hate my Accelero S1 so much because it so bloody ugly i bought a new VGA cooler.
> 
> This things turning into a f***ing money pit. Im fed up, as you can imagine.



i doubt there is anythign wrong with it i pumped 1.7v through mine and its still running happily right now


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 25, 2008)

FatForester said:


> I'd check your BIOS, it's probably a funky setting or a bad OC. As far as the BSOD's go, it's either instability from an OC or you've done something to make Windows angry. Out of everything you listed, the biggest possibility for error is the motherboard. I'd grab a spare hard drive or backup your data and reformat Windows with everything at stock settings. If it screws up after that, then you have a hardware problem.



i have reverted everything back to stock, and its still off the charts in term of load. its at 60% as i type, and all thats running is opera and iTunes. ima reformat windows tonight, any more problems and im just gonna scrap the motherboard and proc and go intel when i have the money saved.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 25, 2008)

its not the mobo and proc fault that windows is running @60% load that sounds strickly like a windows problem


----------



## FatForester (Jul 25, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> i have reverted everything back to stock, and its still off the charts in term of load. its at 60% as i type, and all thats running is opera and iTunes. ima reformat windows tonight, any more problems and im just gonna scrap the motherboard and proc and go intel when i have the money saved.



Are you by any chance using Sidebar? If you have the Removable Devices gadget running it EATS CPU cycles. My laptop would all of a sudden become almost unusable and I found out that was the problem. It was pretty useful, but I'll never use it again.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 25, 2008)

FatForester said:


> Are you by any chance using Sidebar? If you have the Removable Devices gadget running it EATS CPU cycles. My laptop would all of a sudden become almost unusable and I found out that was the problem. It was pretty useful, but I'll never use it again.



i had it on earlier, but once i noticed gaming was creating full load i closed it - to no change.


----------



## FatForester (Jul 25, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> i had it on earlier, but once i noticed gaming was creating full load i closed it - to no change.



Well it was a long shot I suppose. Go into taskmanager and tell us which process is eating the cycles. I don't think your CPU can hate you that much lol


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 25, 2008)

FatForester said:


> Well it was a long shot I suppose. Go into taskmanager and tell us which process is eating the cycles. I don't think your CPU can hate you that much lol



it can, trust me haha - ok heres the list: (bear in mind this is normal, and usually idles at around 3%)



20k - windows explorer
62k - desktop window manager
36k - itunes
106k (WOAH) - opera (resource whore, but it wasnt open whilst gaming =/ )
50k - steam
between 2k - 65k - svchost

those are the ones that stand out.


----------



## FatForester (Jul 25, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> it can, trust me haha - ok heres the list: (bear in mind this is normal, and usually idles at around 3%)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok that's your memory usage. What's the process that's using the most CPU resources when it's surging at 60-100%?


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 25, 2008)

something called FahCore_82.exe ranging from 55 - 65?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 25, 2008)

thats folding at home no wonder your mxing out te chip just uninstall f@h


----------



## FatForester (Jul 25, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> something called FahCore_82.exe ranging from 55 - 65?



Yea, that's folding at home. Just uninstall it and you should be ok. It's strange that it would cause a BSOD though.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 25, 2008)

FatForester said:


> Yea, that's folding at home. Just uninstall it and you should be ok. It's strange that it would cause a BSOD though.



i feel so stupid. Thats whats been causing it and i didnt even notice. Im ashamed of myself, haha.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 25, 2008)

i have another problem - i keep terminating the process in task manager but it keeps re-starting, and i cant find it under the programs list to uninstall it 

*edit*

Fixed it - terminated the services then deleted everything F@H related from the file location. idling at 4% again, thank god.


----------



## SirJangly (Jul 25, 2008)

Why can't I use crystalid to change my clock multiplier, or anything really?


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 26, 2008)

SirJangly said:


> Why can't I use crystalid to change my clock multiplier, or anything really?



do you mean CrystalCPUID? CrystalCPUID i believe doesn't support any of the phenoms.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 26, 2008)

nothing supports phenoms multi yet


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 26, 2008)

cdawall said:


> nothing supports phenoms multi yet



i use overdrive, works fine. but i'm waiting on a better bios support the 9850


----------



## suraswami (Jul 26, 2008)

if its a NVidia chipset based board then nTune works absolutely fine for pushing the FSB.  Multi- change won't work.  You can push only upto 250FSB tho.


----------



## suraswami (Jul 26, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> Well, playing CS:S earlier, it was on 100% load :shadedshu i had no background apps running, nothing. I keep getting BSOD's and random restarts. My motherboards shit. I hate AMD. My case is bloody ugly. I hate my Accelero S1 so much because it so bloody ugly i bought a new VGA cooler.
> 
> This things turning into a f***ing money pit. Im fed up, as you can imagine.



When I saw this post I was about to post some nasty words for you, but then I read the full post down and felt better he he.


----------

